# CHENGDU | Shawan Global Center | 244m x 2 | 61 fl x 2 | 200m x 2 | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-02 by 摩天北极光


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I thing Chengdu is China's 4th busiest city with 200m+ projects.
1.Shenzhen
2.Wuhan
3.Guangzhou
4.Chengdu


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Munwon said:


> I thing Chengdu is China's 4th busiest city with 200m+ projects.
> 1.Shenzhen
> 2.Wuhan
> 3.Guangzhou
> 4.Chengdu


Maybe Hangzhou is fourth?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

germanicboy said:


> Maybe Hangzhou is fourth?


Not even close. Maybe top 10 but not 4th


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

germanicboy said:


> Maybe Hangzhou is fourth?





Munwon said:


> Not even close. Maybe top 10 but not 4th


I think Hangzhou is something like 6-7th, Chengdu 5th and in my opinion Zhuhai could be 4th 
Changsha could be 4th as well


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Haieg said:


> I think Hangzhou is something like 6-7th, Chengdu 5th and in my opinion Zhuhai could be 4th


Yeah, that might be 4th. Zhuhai is booming!


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

srainove
on 10th July 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like building with skybridges linking one each other


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-15 by srainove


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Uh oh, looks like CTBUH is drunk again 😂


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Uh oh, looks like CTBUH is drunk again 😂
> View attachment 2225604


I suspect they were going to update Merdeka 118's height, but something went wrong along the way...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-06 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-23 by garylee


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-06 by 开玛莎拉蒂的人


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Shawan Global Center Complex - The Skyscraper Center 

2022-08-11 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-06 by 交大桥梁


----------

